# What percentage of Sentras are XEs?



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Every time I see a B13 around here (Ohio), its an XE. I don't think I've ever seen any other trim level in person.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

*no offense*

you need to get out more..... and ohio? you need to go to other states and you need to check out when they have sentra meets...... once you go to a sentra meet, you can see all the different sentras you want......


----------



## lostanfound89 (Apr 30, 2007)

i r teh noobz said:


> Every time I see a B13 around here (Ohio), its an XE. I don't think I've ever seen any other trim level in person.


Same thing here (Hampton Roads Virginia) i've only seen about 10 sentra's driving around and they are all 4 door XE's no SE-R's or nothing and i cant find any sentra's in the junk yards to part


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

There must be hundreds of them around Raleigh. I see a lot of LEs plus the plain ones and XEs. Not so many SEs and SE-Rs but they're around too.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

I primarily see XE's however, my friend has an SE-R so I see that often, but other than his, I really do not see SE-Rs around. Just XE's


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess the west coast must be a bit different. I have a few buddies with SE-R's and a GXE. I see quite a few XE's around, but a decent number of GXE and SE-R's as well. 
And the junk yards here consider these cars cheap giveaways! I picked up the whole radiator fan setup for $5, the taillights for $15, a bunch of interior pieces I wanted for spares and replacements for a $1. I could probably go out and take the whole car for $100. I hope the cheapness lasts!


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I saw my first SE/GXE this weekend I couldn't get around to the back to look. It was in the junkyard. I also found my first B12 in there.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got back from the wrecking yard. Pulled a rear fold-down seat and paneling from a GXE 4-door. Took a little trimming to get the back panels to fit, but it looks damn good. <img src="http://a153.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/105/l_d9c3c5e9dc8a914470cbd5902edee318.jpg">


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

im pretty sure b13 XE's are the most common, then the b14 GXE's are very common too.


----------



## kcrick (Nov 12, 2007)

mines a xe coupe is that weird? lol


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

In WA,base trim level E is the most common,then comes to the XE coupe(4 doors XE here isnt that many comparing to the coupe).LE is quite common too.GXE,SE and SE-R are rare.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm from central Florida and I'd say that two thirds of all Sentras I see are the two door models. I've only seen one two door Sentra with the E marker on the trunk. All of the other Sentras I've seen, both two and four door, don't have any marker on the trunk. My four door Sentra doesn't have the marker either; even the title doesn't say what trim it is. Is there a way to find out?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

What kind of equipment does it have? 

E came with a 3spd auto/4spd manual, non-painted bumpers, no p/s (some may have it).
XE and up came with 4/5spd transmissions, p/s, painted bumpers, cruise, a/c. Some XEs have power windows and locks
GXE/SE had sunroofs and fold-down rear seats (not sure which is which)
SE-Rs came with a 2.0L engine (rather than the 1.6L)


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep, mine's definitely an XE. I wish I had the fold-down rear seats.

Most of the two door models I've seen didn't have painted bumpers. I've only seen one four door model without the painted bumper.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If you can find a GXE in the scrapyard, I guess you can swap out the fold down seats. I think you have to trim a few panels to get it to fit just right.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

i r teh noobz said:


> What kind of equipment does it have?
> 
> E came with a 3spd auto/4spd manual, non-painted bumpers, no p/s (some may have it).
> XE and up came with 4/5spd transmissions, p/s, painted bumpers, cruise, a/c. Some XEs have power windows and locks
> ...


The steering wheel on E looks different than others coz they dont have cruise control.Some of the E have 5spd manual I guess.Also the E dont have right side mirror and no power mirrors.

Some XE have sunroof and not all GXE,SE have sunroof.I think that's an option.GXE/SE comes with 13" Nissan alloy wheels.They all have tachs too.

SE and SE-R have real spoiler.

SE-R has factory fog lamps and 14" alloys.


----------

